# saddle repair



## honker_slayer (Oct 24, 2010)

Any one on here repair or know of any saddle repair men or shops. Found one in ogden area in the yellow pages would like to get a few prices. tremonton to slc could consider a some a little futher. 
thanks chad.


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

In Ogden on Washington Blvd there is Reads saddle repair I suspect that is the one you found in the yellow pages. It seems you drop your stuff off at Reads and they take forever to get it done. There is a guy in Marriott Slaterville just off 12th street that does some work. He use to make saddles for Cross's. He does quality work, His name is Covey I will have to find a number. There is also a young kid out in Hooper his name is Kendrick he does repairs.


----------



## honker_slayer (Oct 24, 2010)

thanks rip I'll try Covey for sure and try to find Kendrick as well.

thanks again. Chad.


----------

